# Brewerys and bars worth visiting in Tweed Heads region



## timmi9191 (7/12/13)

Summer get away with family coming up..
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pickaxe (7/12/13)

Stone and wood just in Byron, not far down the road. 


pickaxe


----------



## Pickaxe (7/12/13)

Craft beer bar opening in Miami/north Burleigh. Can't remember the name, bit of a trek into the coast though, heading toward Byron might be a better bet.

pickaxe


----------



## timmi9191 (7/12/13)

Cheers..
Checked stone & wood and they have brewery tours but no bar at the brewery..

Made the trek to burleigh brewery last year, 2 cars(big family) rang ahead to check their open times and got right royally done over - bar closed. so won't be going there again!

Heard of pickled pig brewery in tweed heads?


----------



## Glot (7/12/13)

The craft brew at Nobbies beach. Can't miss it. On the GC highway. Scales fish and chips (Tweed) for the best chips.


----------



## Snow (11/12/13)

A quick search found this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/28943-decent-bottle-shops-around-nswqld-border-region/#entry1001912

Also, the pub/bistro at the Salt resort in Casuarina has some locally brewed craft beer (Mt Warning pale Ale i think?), as does the newly revamped Cabarita pub. Plenty of options.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Norcs (11/12/13)

Glot said:


> The craft brew at Nobbies beach. Can't miss it. On the GC highway. Scales fish and chips (Tweed) for the best chips.





Pickaxe said:


> Craft beer bar opening in Miami/north Burleigh. Can't remember the name, bit of a trek into the coast though, heading toward Byron might be a better bet. pickaxe


At Nobby's Beach it called 'Bine'.


----------



## Pickaxe (12/12/13)

Just visited the Bavarian bier cafe in broadbeach, bit of a trek north, but great beers. 

pickaxe


----------



## Guido (15/12/13)

timmi9191 said:


> Cheers..
> Checked stone & wood and they have brewery tours but no bar at the brewery..
> 
> Made the trek to burleigh brewery last year, 2 cars(big family) rang ahead to check their open times and got right royally done over - bar closed. so won't be going there again!
> ...


Hey Timmi. I was at Pickled Pig Brewery last year for a Brewery tour. Well not a tour as such, but we were welcomed with a sausage sizzle, beer tasters and an info session about the brewery and its processes. The head brewer, Paul Brewer is knowledgable and passionate about beer. The brewery used to be a U Brew setup but they decided to go out on their own and source their own recipes etc...
They are on Facebook so send them a message, you are able to by take homes or get kegs filled etc...

No affiliations
Cheers Guido


----------



## timmi9191 (15/12/13)

Thanks guido - been in email contact with them and they seem very friendly. They're on the to do list


----------



## kevo (15/12/13)

Also at Nobby's is the Cambus Wallace - worth a visit.

The K-bar on the Gold Coast highway just south of the casino is also good, went there with a work function recently. Lots of the Burleigh beers on tap and in the fridge were Kooinda, Hop Hog and a few others.


----------



## Crofty (15/12/13)

Mount Tamborine's not too far from there.


----------

